# Instalacja 'dev-lang/php'

## Ramires

Dlaczego nie mogę zainstalować tej paczki?  :Smile: 

*  dev-lang/php

      Latest version available: 5.2.6_rc4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 9,329 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.php.net/

      Description:   The PHP language runtime engine: CLI, CGI and Apache2 SAPIs.

      License:       PHP-3

ks361302 ~ # emerge dev-lang/php

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wynik:

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## Ramires

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.24.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 x86_64 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 220 @ 1.20GHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 26 Jun 2008 12:35:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.11.14-r8

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/local/apache/conf /usr/local/lib/php4 /usr/local/lib/php5 /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="pl_PL"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-ovh"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi alsa amd64 arts berkdb cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses netboot nls nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

----------

## Poe

no ciekawe... 

jeszcze wynik emerge -pv php (albo dev-lang/php)

i na przyszlość, dawaj wszelkie logi, errory itp w znacznikach {code} {/code}

----------

## Ramires

```
~ # emerge -pv php

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

WARNING: A requested package will not be merged because it is listed in

package.provided:

  php pulled in by 'args'

```

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: A requested package will not be merged because it is listed in
> 
> package.provided: 

 

cat /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

----------

## Ramires

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   WARNING: A requested package will not be merged because it is listed in
> 
> package.provided:  
> 
> cat /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

 

Dziękuję, zakomentowałem to chwilę wcześniej  :Smile: , niestety nie pomogło, tzn chce instalować paczke, ale dostaję takie coś:

```
USE="cli apache2" emerge 'dev-lang/php'

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc4 to /

 * php-patchset-5.2.6_rc4-r0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * php-5.2.6RC4.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking php-5.2.6RC4.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking php-patchset-5.2.6_rc4-r0.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Determining SAPI(s) to build

 *   Enabled  SAPI: cli

 *   Disabled SAPI: cgi

 *   Enabled  SAPI: apache2

 *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *    php-5.2.6_rc4.ebuild, line   55:  Called has_apache_threads

 *    depend.apache.eclass, line  240:  Called built_with_use 'pkg_setup' 'pkg_setup'

 *           eutils.eclass, line 1698:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      [[ -z ${PKG} ]] && die "Unable to resolve $1 to an installed package"

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to resolve www-servers/apache to an installed package

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc4/temp/die.env'.

 *

 * Messages for package dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc4:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *    php-5.2.6_rc4.ebuild, line   55:  Called has_apache_threads

 *    depend.apache.eclass, line  240:  Called built_with_use 'pkg_setup' 'pkg_setup'

 *           eutils.eclass, line 1698:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      [[ -z ${PKG} ]] && die "Unable to resolve $1 to an installed package"

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to resolve www-servers/apache to an installed package

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc4/temp/die.env'.

 *
```

Zaczynam mieć dość Gento  :Razz: , mam inne pytanie: czy mogę zainstalować PHP ze źródeł tak, by skompilować wszystkie bilioteki osobno i włączać je dynamicznie w php.ini? a do apacha dodam jako modul...

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wynik:

```
emerge -ptv www-servers/apache
```

----------

## unK

Masz strasznie stary toolchain, może to jest źródłem problemów. Zaktualizuj sobie system.

----------

## Lord_Raven

Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 220 @ 1.20GHz i march=k8 jakoś mi nie grają ze soba. gcc tez lekko jakby archaiczneLast edited by Lord_Raven on Thu Jun 26, 2008 9:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> gcc-3.4.5

  Wręcz skansen. :p

----------

